# S13 engine swap question



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

ok!

the engine in the S13 'k' model is a red rocker NON-VVT SR20DET with estimated power of 205bhp.

what if i were to swap the whole S13 engine with a S14 black rocker engine VVT SR20DET with estimated power of 220bhp?

Now the 2nd question, would the whole S14 engine an the 6-speed gearbox from the S15 fit into a S13 Chasis WITHOUT any modifications. If not, what minor modifiications need to be done to ensure a snug fit.

In advance, i thank all the member of nissanforums for any answers to my questions.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> Now the 2nd question, would the whole S14 engine an the 6-speed gearbox from the S15 fit into a S13 Chasis WITHOUT any modifications. If not, what minor modifiications need to be done to ensure a snug fit.


*Quote from Heavy Throttle 

Black-Top S14 SR20DET Silvia 95-98







Horsepower: 220hp at 6000rpm 
Torque: 203 ft/lbs at 4800rpm

Turbo specs:

Compressor: T-28, 60 trim 60 mm BCI-1 compressor in T-04B housing

Turbine: T-25, 62 trim 53.8mm 0.64 A/R turbine housing.

Center Section: Ball Bearing



Variable valve timing system and a different turbo are the significant changes from the S13 SR20DET engines. S14 uses 'low port' intake design vs. S13 'high port' design. 



Performance: 

The stock turbo will be safe to 13-15 psi. After that, the turbo is past its efficiency range, and power increases will fall off and are not worth the risk of turbo damage. The engine should produce 250-260 RWHP at safe boost.



Required Parts for the install:

Engine, transmission, alternator, starter, power steering pump, Crank Angle Sensor, ECU, harness, MAFS, Power Transistor / Ignitor Chip.




Fitment:

Fits into US 240SX S13 chassis with no modifications. Uses the US 240SX of the host chassis driveshaft and differential. Uses the standard downpipe and catalytic converter with the 240SX catback exhaust. 

Fits into US 240SX S14 chassis with no modifications.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Black-Top S15 SR20DET Silvia 99-Current





Horsepower: 250hp at 6000rpm Transmission: 6 Speed, Close Ratio 

Injector size: 480cc/min 

Turbo specs:

Compressor: T-28, 60 trim 60 mm BCI-1 compressor in T-04B housing

Turbine: Inco turbine wheel. Cast divider wall between turbine discharge and wastegate.

Center Section: Ball Bearing



Additions: 6 speed manual transmission. The 6 speed cannot be used on the S13 and S14 motors, and uses a different driveshaft. Speed sensor is located in the differential.



Performance: 

The stock turbo will be safe to 15-18 psi. After that, the turbo is past its efficiency range, and power increases will fall off and are not worth the risk of turbo damage. The engine should produce close to 300 RWHP at safe boost.



Required Parts for the install:

Engine, transmission, alternator, starter, power steering pump, Crank Angle Sensor, ECU, harness, MAFS, Power transistor is built into each coil. S15 differential and Driveshaft.




Fitment:

The engine and transmission will fit into 95-98 S14 US 240SX chassis with minor modifications to the transmission mounts. The differential is needed as the speed sensor is located there.

The S13 chassis requires more work. The driveshaft has different mounting location from the S14 / S15 chassis. Custom work must be done.



This engine is expensive and hard to get. If you are on a tight budget, please consider other options. We CAN NOT separate the transmission from the engine to use in a different swap


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

why dont you just use a redtop sr20? it bolts right in, and you know it will work.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cause it's already a redtop but without VVT. To get more power, you will need an engine with VVT. If compared standard to standard.
The redtop came only with S13 so, no redtop engine after that.


----------



## 20psi 240sx (Apr 28, 2003)

yeah but the s13 motor responds better to mods because of its larger valves and high port head. 
shaun


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, keep the red top. high ports are worth it.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Keep the redtop SR20 and find performance parts for that motor. build the shit out of it and upgrade the turbo and call it a day with a 10 second car.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup. I was thinking of that too. Make it into a N1 Motor with a larger turbo maybe a T-3 with a set of metal headgasket and racing valve spring and TOMEI 2.2L stroker kit with SARD 660cc injectors. Wow! I can drool now.

Thanks everyone for their comments.


----------

